# clematis



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

whens the bets time to trim a clematis ?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

dexter said:


> whens the best time to trim a clematis ?


*Depends on variety...Google it for a list. For instance Montana flowers on the last years growth...so pruning can lose a lot of blooms the following year.*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Agree - you need to know what group it is... do you know its name?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no but im sure its a Montana x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have Clematis which hasnt done very wll this year and only just getting a few flowers on them, my neighbour cuts his right down after flowering and will be doing it soon, i have a Montana which is growing really well, and i wont be cutting that down, my neighbours and mine are the ones with big purple flowers on it, which will be cut right down soon
Hope this helps


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok so Montana is group 1 - if you are going to prune do it after flowering( so too late for this year) and don't do it all at once, take two or three years to get it in shape

British Clematis Society Web Site


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

My neighbour and I trimmed hers down to about 2ft right after flowering (july), it had grown over the fence and all over my little tree. Its already back up to 7ft, but is a well established plant!


----------

